# betta with catfish?



## CopenGrizz01 (Sep 5, 2011)

hey, i have a crowntail betta and i was wondering if i could put it in my 10gal tank that has two baby catfish in it, a channel and a bullhead their no bigger than like 2 inches long. thanks for any help!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

You can try it out but the betta might go picking a fight, and I know bullheads are pushy and don't give up. Are you planning on getting a bigger tank for the catfish?


----------



## CopenGrizz01 (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah we have a 1300gal pond outside that they will most likely go in, what kind of fish can be in the same tank as a betta?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

CopenGrizz01 said:


> yeah we have a 1300gal pond outside that they will most likely go in, what kind of fish can be in the same tank as a betta?


Nice. Bullheads are my favorite fish, I wish I can have a pond for them.

It really depends on the Betta. But anything without flowy fins should be okay. Like Cardinal Tetras.


----------



## CopenGrizz01 (Sep 5, 2011)

we put the betta in the tank and it kept seeing its reflection and like trying to attach itself and then it saw the catfish and it looked like it was going to go for it so i took the betta out real fast and but it back in its bowl we did order a betta tank for it so it should be here tomorrow, but a lot of betta tanks dont have filters, why is that? is there a way to keep the water clean for bettas in a tank without a filter without changing the water? the tank we order was a betta kit and it dosnt have a filter.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

You can buy a Red Sea Deco Art Nano Filter. It Filters 3 gallons, is small, and probably fit in the tank. Plus it has adjustable flow so the Betta's fins won't get messed up.

Amazon.com: Red Sea Nano Aquarium Filter: Kitchen & Dining

Since the tank will still have to cycle, you're still going to have to do water changes everyday for the first two weeks.

Depending on how high your ammonia, nitrites and nitrates are.

If any are over .5ppm, I would do two 20% water changes every day, one in the morning and one before going to bed.

If it's less than .5ppm, I would just do 10% every day.

You have an API Water Test Kit?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How big is this betta tank?If it was specifically made for bettas theres a good chance it will be very small.You should have at the very least a 2.5 gallon,planted.I personally like a 3 gallons and up,but if you plant the tank and cycle it,it will make a very nice home for a betta.

As pigeonfish said,Red Sea makes a very nice filter.Its the perfect size for a smaller tank.


----------



## CopenGrizz01 (Sep 5, 2011)

the one we ordered is only a 1/2 gal. but we are limited on money and it was cheap only like $18 so we bought it, the betta will eventually go in the 10gal though


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see.Make sure you do water changes twice a week or the fish may get sick.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You can make your own filter to run with an air pump. A 5 Minute DIY Sponge Filter, by Sam Davies

Add java moss. It should grow without special lighting and will help a little with keeping the water clean and stable, plus the betta will like it.

As said do lots of water changes, you need to in such a small tank.


----------

